# I need a good fat burner!



## brandon (Jul 20, 2011)

Could you guys recomand me a good and efficient fat burner?


----------



## huge28 (Jul 20, 2011)

Firstival you need to have the diet in order. There is no magic pill. Of course there are lots of good products that will help you trimming faster. Eca is great


----------



## Big Danny (Jul 21, 2011)

brandon said:


> Could you guys recomand me a good and efficient fat burner?





Check out synthetek's syntheselen, fat biggest enemy !


----------



## spike74 (Jul 22, 2011)

brandon said:


> Could you guys recomand me a good and efficient fat burner?



  30 minutes of intense cardio (heart rate 150) - 3/4 times a week


----------



## MPMC (Jul 22, 2011)

If diet and training is on point then dont expect to see any results obviously. That being said, to answer your question,, I think a good ECA stack works great.


----------



## brandon (Jul 24, 2011)

from the two, the synthetek stack and eca, which one should I choose, like which one is the most efficient, or cheaper or easier to get...?


----------



## Big Danny (Aug 2, 2011)

The legal and more efficient one: Syntheselen!


----------



## K1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Big Danny said:


> The legal and more efficient one: Syntheselen!



I agree...Excellent product!


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 5, 2011)

brandon said:


> from the two, the synthetek stack and eca, which
> one should I choose, like which one is the most efficient, or cheaper or easier
> to get...?



They work in different ways. Both are effective.

The Synthetek products are freely available anywhere whereas the Ephedra in 
the ECA is not legal everywhere.


----------

